# idc 500 supreme



## bcomber38 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm looking for a manual for idc 500 weed wacker.Apparently the name has changed to ryobi.Anyone know about it?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I think I attached the file you need, it's for a 580 Supreme. Have a good one. Geo


----------

